# Best Resource for Science/Evolution/Etc?



## heartoflesh (May 31, 2006)

In your opinion what is the best resource(s) available on the subject of science/evolution/dinosaurs/the universe/creation/etc? 

I thought I'd better get well educated after witnessingthis thread at my main hangout.

~Rick


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Jun 1, 2006)

there is an extraordinary resource at:
http://www.calvin.edu/~lhaarsma/week1.html

if you write them, they have the whole class notes in doc form as delivered.
it is really a worthwhile read. it's called Greentree.doc and the details of how to get it are in the class handouts.

for YEC see AIG at:
http://www.answersingenesis.org/

for ID see:
http://www.idthefuture.com/

for OEC see RTB at:
http://reasons.org/

for progressive creationist see:
http://creationevolutiondesign.blogspot.com/

for TE/PE/EC see the essay at:
http://www.ualberta.ca/~dlamoure/3EvoCr.htm

for science see TalkOrigins at:
http://talkorigins.org/

that ought to be enough to get you started, *grin*


----------



## Scott (Jun 2, 2006)

The Answers in Genesis site has extensive resources, both online and for purchase.


----------



## heartoflesh (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for your responses,


I've been a Christian for about 11 years now, and up until now have never researched the issue of the origin of life, young earth/new earth, etc. I have never been much into science-- I am a musician. I can tell you a lot about guitars. Anyway, my interest has been pricked because I have 3 young children that we are homeschooling. I figure I'd better come to some sort of position on the matter. 

I have to admit that I am completely overwhelmed with the amount of information out there. I also feel like it's too late in the game for me to be able to make any educated decision myself regarding all the different scientific viewpoints I'm being presented with. I'm a little disillusioned, and yet I guess I'm compelled to move forward and start investigating nonetheless. 

My default position is "I just don't know", which is where I think the majority of Christians would have to put themselves if they were honest, and didn't blindly follow a particular presupposition. If that's where I ultimately have to end up, I want to know I arrived there in an educated fashion.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Nov 13, 2006)

One book I read a few years ago was John Ankerberg's _Darwin's Leap of __Faith_. I really liked it it was not too technical and I thought well done. There is also a book called in _the Minds of Men_, but I can't remember the author. I have read parts of it and I thought it was quite good.


----------



## caddy (Nov 13, 2006)

AIG !


I wholeheartedly agree on this. They just redid their Magazine as well, which I receive by-monthly. It is an excellent resouce. The website is very scholarly and indept on so many issues as they relate to this subject.

 



Scott said:


> The Answers in Genesis site has extensive resources, both online and for purchase.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 13, 2006)

To have a truly educated exposure to the subject, we of course must read and think on materials from the various differing points of view. As far as some of the most recent and popular views and developments within the evolutionary camp, I would highly recommend you read _Full House_ by Stephen Jay Gould.

The theory of punctuated equilibrium, which he is largely responsible for popularizing and partially developing, is accepted by a large (though certainly not universal) amount of today's evolutionists in various fields - as such, any real study of evolutionary thought must include a consideration of it. And for such a consideration, there is hardly a better author to read than Gould, since he best combines the originality and status of being one of its foundational developers with the witty and tasteful nature of his writing style, relating the theory's nature, claims and implications to science, philosophy, pop culture and personal life. Though I obviously oppose his worldview as a whole, including a number of the ideas set forth in _Full House_, he is actually one of my favorite writers.


----------



## heartoflesh (Nov 13, 2006)

Chris, I agree we have to examine the other views. I've been immersing myself in this guy's blog today-- pretty fascinating stuff (even if I can't understand it).

http://creationevolutiondesign.blogspot.com/


----------



## cih1355 (Nov 14, 2006)

I would recommend the following books:

_Creation and Change _by Douglas F. Kelly

_Faith, Form, and Time _by Kurt P. Wise

_Thousands...Not Billions _by Dr. Don DeYoung

_The Natural Limits to Biological Change _by Lane P. Lester & Raymond G. Bohlin

_Signs of Intelligence _edited by William A. Dembski & James M. Kushiner


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Nov 14, 2006)

Rick Larson said:


> Thanks for your responses,
> 
> 
> I've been a Christian for about 11 years now, and up until now have never researched the issue of the origin of life, young earth/new earth, etc. I have never been much into science-- I am a musician. I can tell you a lot about guitars. Anyway, my interest has been pricked because I have 3 young children that we are homeschooling. I figure I'd better come to some sort of position on the matter.
> ...



i've been recommending:
Paradigms on Pilgrimage: Creationism, Paleontology and Biblical Interpretation 
by Stephen J. Godfrey, Christopher R. Smith
Image: Paradigms on Pilgrimage: Creationism, Paleontology and Biblical Interpretation: Stephen, J. Godfrey,Christopher, R. Smith
to help answer some of these questions. I think that the authors are very truthful about their journey and even if you don't agree about where they are today their insights are useful to our own situations.


----------



## heartoflesh (Nov 14, 2006)

rmwilliamsjr said:


> i've been recommending:
> Paradigms on Pilgrimage: Creationism, Paleontology and Biblical Interpretation
> by Stephen J. Godfrey, Christopher R. Smith
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/im.../104-0578789-9980762?ie=UTF8&n=283155&s=books
> to help answer some of these questions. I think that the authors are very truthful about their journey and even if you don't agree about where they are today their insights are useful to our own situations.



This looks awesome (I read some of the reviews). Thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## caddy (Nov 14, 2006)

I have found Kenneth Miller most amiable as well, and have even received replies from him via email when I posed a couple of questions concerning his work.

http://www.millerandlevine.com/km/evol/



Me Died Blue said:


> To have a truly educated exposure to the subject, we of course must read and think on materials from the various differing points of view. As far as some of the most recent and popular views and developments within the evolutionary camp, I would highly recommend you read _Full House_ by Stephen Jay Gould.
> 
> The theory of punctuated equilibrium, which he is largely responsible for popularizing and partially developing, is accepted by a large (though certainly not universal) amount of today's evolutionists in various fields - as such, any real study of evolutionary thought must include a consideration of it. And for such a consideration, there is hardly a better author to read than Gould, since he best combines the originality and status of being one of its foundational developers with the witty and tasteful nature of his writing style, relating the theory's nature, claims and implications to science, philosophy, pop culture and personal life. Though I obviously oppose his worldview as a whole, including a number of the ideas set forth in _Full House_, he is actually one of my favorite writers.


----------



## caddy (Nov 14, 2006)

I recommend the following:

Icons of Evolution: Science or Myth? Why Much of What We Teach About Evolution is Wrong by Jonathan Wells

Darwin's Black Box: The Biochemical Challenge to Evolution (Paperback) 
by Michael J. Behe "


Bones of Contention: A Creationist Assessment of Human Fossils (Paperback) 
by Marvin L. Lubenow 

The Design Revolution: Answering the Toughest Questions About Intelligent Design (Hardcover) 
by William A. Dembski,

The Case for a Creator: A Journalist Investigates Scientific Evidence That Points Toward God (Hardcover) 
by Lee Strobel

For a good History on the I.D. Movement this is excellent:

Doubts about Darwin: A History of Intelligent Design (Paperback) 
by Thomas Woodward 

Belief in God in an Age of Science (Yale Nota Bene) (Paperback) 
by John Polkinghorne 

Finding Darwin's God: A Scientist's Search for Common Ground Between God and Evolution (Paperback) 
by Kenneth R. Miller


Darwin on Trial (Paperback) 
by Phillip E. Johnson 

Defeating Darwinism by Opening Minds (Paperback) 
by Phillip E. Johnson

The Wedge of Truth: Splitting the Foundations of Naturalism (Paperback) 
by Phillip E. Johnson "


The Right Questions: Truth, Meaning & Public Debate (Hardcover) 
by Phillip E. Johnson,

Total Truth: Liberating Christianity From It's Cultural Captivity (Hardcover) 
by Nancy Pearcey


----------



## ChristianTrader (Nov 14, 2006)

I recently finish Genetic Entropy & the Mystery of the Genome by John Sanford, semi-retired geneticists at Cornell. http://snipurl.com/12676

It is a blistering critique of the evolutionary hypothesis as it is currently portrayed. By the end, I was saying, "Man, evolution was an okay theory as long as it wanted to stay in the soft sciences, once it tried to come over into math and statistics etc. it crossed its Rubicon"

The only problem is the author seems to be in the Heavy Pre-Millennial dispensational camp that ICR has become known for.

CT


----------



## August (Nov 14, 2006)

Until recently, I was a part of this ministry, which also has extensive resources.

http://www.godandscience.org/


----------



## Answerman (Nov 15, 2006)

I used to know a link to a 4 part MP3 series that Greg Bahnsen did on evolution but it is not working anymore, but I still have them and can send them to you if you U2U me.

I like the A. E. Wilder-Smith lectures at this site (he has a great British accent):

http://www.wildersmith.org/library.htm

You can also get some Philip Johnson Lectures here:

http://www.veritas.org/3.0_media/presenters/80

Here are some lectures by Don Patton that I really liked, he is a Geologist from Texas and does an excellent job of contrasting an evolutionary old earth model with a creationist young earth/flood model. He uses an antagonistic witness approach in his lectures, which gives you plenty of quotes from evolutionists admitting the deficiencies in their theory. My favorite lectures were the fossil record, record of the rocks and the debate. The site that hosts his lectures are a little wacked-out (I think they are Church of Christ/Baptismal regeneration types and Arminian) but I think you will find lots of relevant facts highlighted in his lectures.

http://www.bible.ca/tracks/videos-quotes.htm


----------

